
Show HN: Push to Deploy – a single button to deploy your app - andreyazimov
When I was making my site, I kept having to deploy it with a command in my shell. I thought what if I could deploy my entire site with just pushing one big button. So I made Push to Deploy. It’s a programmable USB button which deploys your startup, app, site (or rocket ship) when you hit it.<p>You can also program it to your own actions like:
- Run a Shell script
- Run git status
- Add a Sublime shortcut or any other software shortcut
- Refresh your inbox<p>Let me know your feedback, HN :)<p>pushtodeploy.io
======
swyx
_crickets.._

cool idea but i wont pay for it

